# What type of fitness training are you doing?



## indiana_chris

Just curious what type of fitness training/program most people here might be doing?

Any suggestions recommendations?


----------



## FrogsHair

I don't do any real golf specific PT. I do hike quite a bit which helps with the cardio, and more importantly my legs. When hiking I also carry a 25lb back pack, which I assume helps to keep my back in some sort of decent shape. I do swing a weighted club from time to time. I tend to let my weighted club sit for quite a spell in between each use. it's my belief weighted clubs can cause more harm than good for those players who are not in real golf shape. After some 35+ years of golf, I still do not have any back problems. This I really attribute to not wearing spikes most of the time, and letting my right foot ride up on it 's big toe during the finish of my down swing.


indiana_chris said:


> Just curious what type of fitness training/program most people here might be doing?
> 
> Any suggestions recommendations?


----------



## indiana_chris

Thanks for the suggestions FrogsHair!

I had been looking into some Yoga stuff to help with flexibility. Anyone tried that here?

I even found this program called Tai Cheng.
Here is a link that offers some additional details.


----------



## Thomasjames

*Health fitness*

Any suggestions about the health fitness which is make me a perfect golfer........ Please tell me.


----------



## putterface

I do a full strength training regiment. Bench,squats, curls you name it, just as if I was a Arnold . When I started golf 20 plus years ago it I remember I wasn't even allowed to swim for fear it would jack up my swing. Now everyone lifts weights and does strength training for their swing. I started weight training about 12 years ago and it has improved my game and distance. 

If you are looking for a good starting point I would recommend the following.
A. Get out of the cart and take a walk.
b. Get some of the bands/tubing to work with (Bands/Tubing are great because of the forces they exert back into the muscle fibers it works the fast twitch muscles) 
1. Do Curls
2. Triceps extensions
3. Shoulder Press
4. Secure the bands to a door and do Wood Choppers (Rotating the core)
5. Push ups and Planks
6. Situps
7. Pull ups
8. Leg Raises
9. Stand on the Tubing and hold them to do mini squats (Do them on one leg to work on better balance)
10. Use the bands/tubing to do rows.

I had written an article on the subject of hitting further and which exercises to use, I can see if I can dig it up if anyone is interested. Some folks shun the idea of weight training, but the PGA guys I know all do it. I know it helps me, I put the ball out there over 350 off the Tee box and I am barking on 40 years old, no telling what a young buck could do with proper training. My Dad asked me the same question last year and I originally wrote my article for him to use as a guide. He is in his late 60's and started using the tubing and doing moderate work outs each day and it added distance to his drive as well.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Fitness Training*

I don't do anything specifically targeted for golf. I do 2 fitness classes a week which involves a lot of running, strength and general core exercises.

Prior to my golf games I spend a bit of time working on my stretching and flexibility. This helps me to get in the right position to get the most out of my golf swing.


----------



## behing19

I use an ab glider for a great core workout and the range for everything else. I like to spend most of my time working on my stamina with a club in my hand that way I am working the muscles I use regularly.

Benjamin


----------



## 373

I'm not sure I would say what I do isn't golf specific because I only do it with hopes of preserving or improving my game. While my walking is generic enough, the stretching I do, in many cases, are motions allied to a golf swing and use some device made for golf.

For example, I have a Momentus heavy club. It works as a tool to loosen up and also as a simple weighted device.

I also have a Swingstik. It's a bit of a gadget with the swing speed meter in one end, but there is a cd that comes with it showing how to use it as a stretching device behind your back or across your shoulders.

The only other thing I do is walk. Sometimes I'll take a couple 5 lb weights with me and do lifts and curls while I'm walking.

Something I need to consult my doctor about it another kind of stretching. Recently, my hands have felt tight and ached some. Stretching the fingers hasn't helped and I need to find out what this is and how to deal with it. Whatever it is has left it really difficult to find a comfortable grip lately.


----------



## Hacker AL

12oz. curls before, during & after the round


----------



## 373

I just started doing some weight lifting. I'm hesitant to call it that because it's just stretching with 2 lb or 5 lb weights in hand, mostly a matter of laying on my stomach with my arms spread and lifting the weights to strengthen the back.

I am also considering a cleansing diet my daughter is on. Her results are fantastic and if my doctor comes back to say his investigation of the ingredients in the shakes and cleansing drinks are OK, I hope to lose more weight than my lifestyle has let me lose so far. It's called Isagenix, for anyone who might be interested in it.

The main thing is still the walking though. With the speed at which a heavy rain can come through Miami, I've gotten soaked a couple times while I walked, but honestly, it felt good considering the heat.


----------



## 373

We have to be careful not to generalize too much when we mention the use of weights particularly or certain exercise equipment. The best exercises for strengthening muscles used in your golf game aren't necessarily the same as what general strength training at a gym would suggest. Bulky muscles in the arms, for example, tend to restrict the swinging motion in ways that are actually counter productive. There's actually a pretty good amount of reading on the web about golf specific exercise and it's worth the time spent looking into it.


----------



## JorgeGomez

Hi Chris,

Right now I do *Hatha Yoga* every single day, It has help me a lot from my lower back!
I also try Pilates, but right now I quit from it, because I like Yoga most!

Also there is a nice place on the Internet called mytpi is from Titleist. I do this work with all my junior students.
Try visiting My TPI (Titleist Performance Institute) - Your Source for Golf Fitness, Exercises and Health of search it on google.

*Keep in touch.*


----------



## dawolf

I do a series of gym workouts like treadmill and bench press. For an outdoor sport, I hike during summer to keep my limbs awake and toned. I also do flexibility, mechanic and power exercises prior to golf session.


----------



## curis jerik

Golf is a easy game it does not require to do a hard exercise for you to make to to much harder fit it just require that you should have a natural fitness so i am using some basic exercise for it.
There they are.. 
Walking about 2 miles daily. 
Running with simple speed just for 20 to 30 minutes.
Swimming in a pole to get the bath.
Cycling just for fun it make you slim and helps to control your weight. 
In the morning, morning walk and yoga is perfect one.


----------



## amyfriedberg

I do stretching everyday. It helps the muscles gain permanent flexibility. This helps me swing better.


----------



## rakesh84

Stretches is what I do everyday to have a relaxed and flexible body and 4 days a week cardio to get the stamina.


----------



## 373

Since I had a skin cancer removed from my back recently, and I get the stitches out tomorrow, I've been thinking about how to get back in shape for golf. I'm hoping the doctor will tell me I can play again with no prospect of opening the incision. I hope it's healed enough.

While also wanting to lose weight, I've been reading a lot on the Titleist fitness site and talking to a chiopractor friend who is a bit of a fitness nut with little time to call his own. He's talking to me about how to maximize my efforts if I only have 30-40 minutes a day, but also has taken into account my age. 

One of his first suggestions was to stop thinking that walking my dog was exercise. My little pooch stops to pee on every blade of grass and shuffling and standing weren't exercise the last time I looked. I need to leave the little guy at home and walk as if I'm in a hurry to go somewhere.

His next suggestion was to get some weights around 2 lbs each. If I take them when I walk and just do some lifts out to the side as I walk, it strenthens the big muscles of the back. 

The other stuff has been stretching, mostly against some resistance in backswing positions and hitting area positions. For this, I bought an apparatus that goes over a door and has bungee cords attached to a golf grip. You pull against the bungee cords in ways that stretch you further towards a longer backswing or into holding a longer wrist cock. It's easy to do and believe me, I wear myself out with it.

Keep your fingers crossed Thursday around 10:15. That's when the doctor will tell me if I can play again.


----------



## Alden

Well!!Fitness has own importance in our
life.Because without of the fitness we cant properly any work in the life.
First of all fitness should be must.
Exercise work is the best for keep fitness....


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Alden. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## edricwage

Thomasjames said:


> Any suggestions about the health fitness which is make me a perfect golfer........ Please tell me.


Hey Thomasjames, I have this link that came from the admin surtees. This are training and exercises that could help you become a good golfer:


----------



## Arturo

At the moment i am doing stuff which i can easily do at home i mean i don't prefer going to the gym,Push ups and pull ups are a part of my daily routine.At the same time i have made walk a daily need of my body.
I mean that is very important for me for keeping my self strengthen and in stamina form.


----------



## john_n

still do some Push ups and Planks,Situps,Pull ups, Leg Raises,a little jogging just to keep in shape  i was doing martial arts when i was younger so it just kinda sticked to keep working out


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

From these given pints, i ll recommended these: 
1. Get out of the cart and take a walk.
2. Shoulder Press
3. Push ups and Planks
4. Pull ups
5. Leg Raises
6. Stand on the Tubing and hold them to do mini squats (Do them on one leg to work on better balance)
7. Use the bands/tubing to do rows.


----------



## alexwisch

Most of the training and programming parameters such as progressive overload, specificity of training and the principle of reversibility have stood the test of time. Training concepts may come and go, but we always seem to fall back on what works best or what proves to be better.


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Alexwisch - Can you explain reversibility? I'm not sure what you mean.

Having gotten out of shape over the past year and hhaving just had skin cancer surgery on my back, I won't be playing until after the first of the year, (if the stitches come out), so I'm trying to develop the will power to diet and exercise at a level I've never managed before. I know there will be other health benefits to all that, but honestly, my prime motivator is to get my body in better shape so my golf game can return to something more similar to what it was when I was much younger.


----------



## alexwisch

Thanks for the reply, Exercise and physical activity fall into four basic categories — endurance, strength, balance, and flexibility. Most people tend to focus on one activity or type of exercise and think they're doing enough. Each type is different, though. Doing them all will give you more benefits. Mixing it up also helps to reduce boredom and cut your risk of injury.

Though we’ve described each type separately, some activities fit into more than one category. For example, many endurance activities also build strength. Strength exercises also help improve balance.

More Info- alexwisch.brandyourself.com


----------



## kelzzy

I think a golfer should focus on back muscle the most. That's what I have been doing and it helps a lot. Legs are a must as well, and so is upper body. All in all, a golfer should work on a well-rounded, slim body.


----------



## Edgar Smith

I usually do jogging .


----------



## golffitnessguru

*Targeted Golf Fitness*

Whatever golf fitness exercise you do, the primary objective of the exercise should be to target a specific body area...joints and muscle groups... that will help you achieve a more functional movement pattern in your swing. For example, proper loading into the back hip, knee and foot in the full backswing is one movement that many amateur golfers have some difficulty doing. Here is one sample exercise that can target this motion. 

*Bent Back Knee for More Power and Control*

Keeping a bent back knee (right knee for a right-handed golfer) through the entire backswing is important for added power and accuracy. If you straighten your right knee (for a right-handed golfer) as you begin your backswing then you will lose the natural coil that should be generated in the large hip and leg muscles. This coiling force, or ‘loading,’ is what helps accelerate and drive your hips and legs forward during the downswing and produces greater explosive power through the ball at impact.

Furthermore, if the back knee straightens during the backswing, you can over-swing with your arms and reverse pivot your spine angle at the top contributing to the common swing errors during the downswing of coming over-the-top and casting. This outside-to-inside swing path and early release of the club causes a weak fade or slice so both distance and accuracy are lost.

A typical ‘physical’ cause evaluated with many golfers is their inability to maintain a bent (flexed) back knee during the back-swing due to hip rotation tightness. If the right hip (for a right-hand golfer) is inflexible then it will not properly rotate during the backswing. Restricted hip motion causes the knee to straighten so you can still complete a full backswing. This straight knee compensation movement, however, prevents the proper resistive coil in the right hip at the top of the backswing and is essential in your effort to avoid the upper body from reverse pivoting during the backswing.

A great exercise that helps to improve hip rotation flexibility and maintain a bent back knee in your backswing is the *Single Knee Trunk Twist.*

*Instructions: * 
1) Kneel tall on a padded surface and perform a pelvic tilt, squeeze your shoulder blades together, inhale and reach a medicine ball/dumbbell free weight out in front of your chest. 
2)Then, as you exhale, slowly rotate your upper torso as far as possible and keep your arms stable in front of your chest through your full turn.
(Note! Be sure to keep your shoulder blades squeezed together, your hands connected to the front of your chest, and your front leg stable as you rotate)
3)Hold this rotated position for one full swing visualization, then inhale as you relax your upper torso back to the starting position.

This exercise and many others that I recommend to my golf fitness clients in my Callaway Golf Fitness program.


----------

